# Dnr



## turkeyt (Apr 13, 2006)

The DNR could put a feather in their cap and open Muzzleloading season up for 2 days this weekend coming. With the tough weather Monday and Tuesday, a lot of folks can't be out in those conditions. Anyone care to give their 2 cents??


----------



## bulafisherman (Apr 11, 2004)

Would be nice but we all know they would never do it

Sent from my ADR6300 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Tritonman (Jul 4, 2004)

Have they ever extended or adjusted a season. I say let the deer be. For the ones that made it. Good for them.


----------



## Snook (Aug 19, 2008)

I guess there's always next year. If they made it this far I'd say leave em' alone. Maybe Mother Nature helped us to protect our deer herd? Temps suppose to heat up at end of week...imagine that


----------



## GOLDFISH (Mar 10, 2006)

Grab your bow and go

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## dugworm (May 23, 2008)

Good call goldfish.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

Brutal cold weather like the last couple of days will likely take its toll on some of the young deer. So hunters may not take them but some will go down.

With over 4 months of archery and over 2 weeks of gun seasons why would we need more? It would seem that if guys cannot capitalize with all of that opportunity then perhaps the deer deserve a pass until next year.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

GOLDFISH said:


> Grab your bow and go
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Exactly what I was thinking. Temps are going back up this week and should be pretty decent for the upcoming weekend.
I don't see why the DNR would make a change. They don't make adjustments to any of the other seasons because of weather.


----------



## carp (Oct 31, 2011)

Still have plenty of bow season left. Buy or borrow a crossbow. Some warm weather coming. Should be nice in the tree stand!


----------



## AEFISHING (Apr 25, 2004)

Gun hunters don't get much love in Ohio that is for sure compared to other states.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

crappiedude said:


> Exactly what I was thinking. Temps are going back up this week and should be pretty decent for the upcoming weekend.
> I don't see why the DNR would make a change. They don't make adjustments to any of the other seasons because of weather.


Good point! I can remember a few youth deer gun, pheasant, and spring gobbler seasons being blown out by wind and rain, and nothing happened for them either. I guess "da yoots" don't get any love here just like the gun hunters!


----------



## Shaun69007 (Sep 2, 2009)

This is absolutely silly. I will be waiting by the phone to get my phone call from DNR telling myself and everybody in the state with a hunting license that we can muzzlerloader hunt again this weekend. Sorry for the weather, my bad and most importantly oops. Seasons are set way in advanced and any modifications to those set dates after season begins are crazy to even think. Apparently mother nature didnt put in her artic blast days in the calendar before they sent out the book


----------



## GOTEM' (Apr 1, 2007)

Idk bout extending muzzleoader but We need to have a winter turkey season.......I saw 30-40 turkeys during muzzleloader season......just my opion and the doe muzzleloader season has got to go....worst idea ever.


----------



## big spurs 111 (Jun 4, 2013)

so they can add all the crappy days we had for ducks and geese too then right ...


----------



## fishforfun (Apr 9, 2005)

I figure if you are willing to go out muzzy hunting if they would bring it in for the weekend. Dnt worry about it and go bow hunting the weather will be good and deer will be moving. That's what I am doing for the next 6 days...


----------



## KingFisher89 (Feb 22, 2007)

I saw more deer those few cold days then I have saw all yr....Those deer gotta move when its that cold....find you a food source to hunt over or put out a big corn pile an bundle up....you will be surprised what you see.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

If you can not get a deer with four months of hunting season an extra weekend will probably not help you.


----------



## Khersh88 (Aug 20, 2011)

Saw 4 deer final day shot and missed. Need 1 more deer have to pull the bow back out. The cold weather was nice for hunting pressure ha ha. Curious to see how deer kill # compares to other years for muzzle loader.


----------

